# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Bambus is back!

## Lutonjica

Dakle, nakon mjeseci čekanja, obožavana Bambus pusa se vratila  :Very Happy: 
Već danas je možete kupiti u Gnijezdu ili naručiti u webshop.roda.hr

----------

